# Quietest bow



## floyd_074 (Dec 3, 2008)

Which bow has been the quietest you have owned?


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

ross 337


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

Black Widow recurve


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

My ross cr 337 is really quiet


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I know Oneida bows have a reputation of being loud but I had a Oneida Aeroforce that was one of quietest bows I have ever owned. My Caribou maybe the quietest and that Oneida AF was a very close second.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I simply can't seem to talk myself into buying a Bowtech (just because of hearsay durability reasons), but I have NEVER heard ANY bow quieter than the Guardian!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

BARNSDALE. Anything else just don't cut it.....


----------



## jcain556 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ross 337, we shot mine and a Mathews DXT side by side and all agreed the Ross was MUCH quiter


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

My 07 Commander is a stealth machine!
No probs here with limb failures.... damn.... touch wood!ukey:




jtascone said:


> I simply can't seem to talk myself into buying a Bowtech (just because of hearsay durability reasons), but I have NEVER heard ANY bow quieter than the Guardian!


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Ross 334.
Dan


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

have owned most of the major brands ( excluding single cams ), by far the quietest bows I have owned has been the Bowtech line 

had an 02 ultratec command cam + with some catwhiskers , couldnt hear it go off

havent/wont shoot/shot a solo cam , but give the devil its dues , they are " extremely " quiet on the shot , Mmm , uhh Mmm dang it , cant force that name brand to come out of my mouth , but they are very quiet - smooth


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I too had an Oneida Aeroforce that was rebuilt and was the quietest bow I ever had. A close second would have to be the Bowtech Brigadier Im trying to sell. I'm not even using string silencers on it, though it does come with a factory string stop.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

My '08 Commander is pretty sneaky! It seems impossible that the arrow is going that fast with such a small amount of noise. No problems with limbs either.


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

bowtech general. no limb problems either.


----------



## BBhunter1989 (Jan 5, 2010)

*silent*

black widow recurve some times i dont even know i have shot the bow :wink:


----------



## bdurrett (Sep 8, 2009)

Hickory stick longbow I made and hunt with. Just a whisper:thumbs_up


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Selfbows with some string follow+ dacron string.

Recurvesas with SF glass/foam limbs.

Compounds: getting finally the new Drenalin LD properly played with&tuned, thats it.Its now better than the previous best Bowtech Allegiance 06.

I havent yet understood the STS use for a quieter shot.It has taken away the low buzz, but for me theres always the sharp slap making it higher pitched, =worse.

r.mika


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Right now my C3. Just cat whiskers & a Dead Stop. 455gr arrows don't hurt things either.


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

The quietest bow I have ever owned is the Oneida black eagle 1 when I go shooting with my friends most of them shoot 
PSE and Mathews the noise is almost indistinguishable. I also shoot a Aero force but it sounds like a 22


----------



## fcee (Oct 9, 2009)

Bear Whitetail Legend. Period.


----------

